# False Deaths Head Roaches as feeders



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

I have failed miserabley over the past 6 months to successfully feed False Deaths Heads (Blaberous Craniifer?) to Whites Tree Frogs, Alleged "Tri colour" scorpions, a Bearded Dragon and a Leopard Gekko but have never had an individual eaten. 

Do I have a poor feeder roach or does anyone have any tips on using these as feeders?

Happy new year!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They're too large, fast and hidey for many animals to be interested in. Dubias or Turkistan roaches are a better choice unless you have larger lizards


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you. That explains everything and is pretty much as I suspected. 

I bought 2 as an experiment 12 months ago and have been far too successful so thought about the feeder possibilities. 

Oh well, a Cockroach is for life not just for Christmas: victory:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dubia!


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

If its the false deaths cockroach its Blaberus discoidalis. Theyre supposed to be a pretty good feeder.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

*uva-ursi*

I have read that this species has the potential to be more productive than dubia roaches. But I have also read they can create an annoying defence secretion that not all reptiles like. Plus they need to be kept in a humid environment so mites are more of a problem. I have found dubia easier to breed frankly.


----------

